# LOAD "High Density Low Tech 4.12g Rimless Cube",8,1



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

*Tank:* 4.12 gallon Aquatop Rimless Nano Cube
*Filter:* Eheim Liberty HOB
*Lighting:* Deep Blue Solarflare Micro LED 6700k Light
*Substrate:* Aquasoil
*Decor:* Florida Field Stone
*Fauna:* 1 Oto, 12 Red Rili Shrimp, 3 Nerite Snails (horned, tracked, striped)
*Flora:* Java Fern and Various Anubias (with some tag along bacopa)


*Back story:*
Yes I am a tank hoarder and yes I bought a new tank. :wink:
After seeing somewhatshocked's nano cubes I took the plunge and got the 10" version for $39 shipped. 
Here are some pictures, the light is coming on Friday and the rest I've got already. As you can see, they REALLY packed this tank safely!!! 





































The Aquatop is on the left, ADA mini-m in the middle, Mr. Aqua 11.4g on the right:











It's a fun looking cube, can't wait to dive in!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Great to see another small cube!

Any plans for the scape? Critters?


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

somewhatshocked said:


> Great to see another small cube!
> 
> Any plans for the scape? Critters?


+1


That's sweet!

When looking at the your pictures I'm impressed as well with how that packaged the tank.


----------



## water-kitties (Mar 19, 2013)

Hooray! I love Aquatop tanks. They are such nice little tanks for the price!


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Yup, this tank is pretty sweet. Considering shipping was included in the price, $39 isn't bad for a rimless tank of this quality. And yes, it is comparable to ADA's tanks (and even packed much better too). 
No idea on flora/fauna yet, will probably be over spill from my other tanks.


----------



## maximusprime (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow, I wish I had seen this a week ago before I ordered my Mr. Aqua

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

I received my "Wave-point 6-Inch 8-Watt Daylight Micro Sun LED High Output Clamp Light" and although the hardware looks nice, the light output is very cold and washed out. 
Will have to think hard about keeping this light or what other reasonable options are out there.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I thought my lower wattage Wave Points were washed out until the tanks were planted and set up. You should set things up and try removing pieces of the arm, raising/lowering things to find the sweet spot.

Then, if you need to supplement the color temperature, you could pick up a red Solar Flare for about $12/$13 from Ken's Fish or add a cheap LED clip from eBay.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Yup, I've already tinkered with the arm/height. It seems to be a great amount of light for the size but the color is pretty washed out (even clipped on my 7.5g emersed tank with plants in it). 
Have you tried the DBP SolarFlare Gooseneck 6700 daylight LED? I'm curious if it alone will provide enough light for Java Ferns / Anubias in this low light tank.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

It's not large enough for a tank this size (the Solar Flare) - feel free to check out my vase journal.

Which version of the Wave Point are you using? The one with blue? If so, that's why it's washed out. My daylight versions (with no blue) are the perfect color temperature.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

somewhatshocked said:


> It's not large enough for a tank this size (the Solar Flare) - feel free to check out my vase journal.
> 
> Which version of the Wave Point are you using? The one with blue? If so, that's why it's washed out. My daylight versions (with no blue) are the perfect color temperature.


So after double checking the product listing and upc number, there was an error during the order process and I was sent the 10,000K version. That would explain a lot. 

So I've returned the light and placed an order for the correct one. I'm sure it will look much better on this tank (or on another one I've got in mind).


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

The tank was planted a few days ago, here are some pics during flooding. 














































Looking forward to the new lights arriving this week, will help me get a few more tanks started again.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

That looks terrific so far!


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

somewhatshocked said:


> That looks terrific so far!


Thanks! The plants in this tank should all grow pretty slow, so hoping this will be a low maintenance tank. Thus allowing me to waste more time keeping the high tech tanks balanced. 
Once this tank is cycled, shrimp will be added. What kind? Don't know yet, but probably Neos or something easy.


----------



## Xirxes (Aug 18, 2008)

Perfect tank for an apistogramma trio


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Awesome set up. Looks great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

It's just screaming for a bold splash of color. Painted Fire Reds, maybe, so the color pops.



bitFUUL said:


> Once this tank is cycled, shrimp will be added. What kind? Don't know yet, but probably Neos or something easy.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Somebody has a big brother coming any day now.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Ruh ro. 

What kind of dimensions? Plans?


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Going for the 7.13g this time, no plans yet, though thinking white sand bottom. :icon_roll



somewhatshocked said:


> Ruh ro.
> 
> What kind of dimensions? Plans?


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Today I added: 
1 Scarlet Badis, 10 Red Rili Shrimp, 3 Nerite Snails (horned, tracked, striped)

Some photos:













































This cube might be my current favorite tank so far, but don't let the other tanks hear me say that...


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice! 

How are you liking the Eheim Liberty? I've never used their HOBs and am curious.


----------



## tdw1989 (Jul 2, 2012)

very nice tank


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

somewhatshocked said:


> Nice!
> 
> How are you liking the Eheim Liberty? I've never used their HOBs and am curious.


I purchased 3 about 3 years ago and they are all working great so far. Occasionally they get a little loud, but many HOBs do. But I do like them a lot, would recommend them. roud:



tdw1989 said:


> very nice tank


Thanks.


----------



## owenjmayer (Jul 15, 2013)

Great looking tank, & I love that you stuffed it full of plants from the get-go. +1 on the Eheim Liberties; such great HOB's if you're looking for something different from an AC.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

owenjmayer said:


> Great looking tank, & I love that you stuffed it full of plants from the get-go. +1 on the Eheim Liberties; such great HOB's if you're looking for something different from an AC.


Thanks owen! Yup, packing the tank from day 1 is something I always try to do, especially after my 11.4 gallon high tech failure last year.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

which type of anubias did you end up with? Just nana or a different variety?


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

bitFUUL said:


> Somebody has a big brother coming any day now.


So I've been debating getting one of these cubes. It is a great deal and all, it just seems that people that get one of these end up getting another one! 

That's sort of what I'm worried about.

On a side note, are you using the DBP Solar Flare 6700K to light this entire tank? Does the light span the whole tank?


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Psiorian said:


> So I've been debating getting one of these cubes. It is a great deal and all, it just seems that people that get one of these end up getting another one!
> 
> That's sort of what I'm worried about.
> 
> On a side note, are you using the DBP Solar Flare 6700K to light this entire tank? Does the light span the whole tank?


Yup, I've got the DBP Solar Flare 6700K spot light to light the entire tank. So far it gets most of the corners, it's a very powerful light up close. I'm getting good PAR value, but it quickly diminishes as you get deeper. Seeing how these plants are very low light, I think it should be enough. We'll see in a few weeks/months.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Hobbes1911 said:


> which type of anubias did you end up with? Just nana or a different variety?


Nana and another type or two, though I don't remember right now which.


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

Very nice tank! The coverage I get from my DBP Solar Flare spot is not like yours but I think it's just the auto-exposure. I have one on a 2 gallon Spec and it's barely covering - looks killer, though. I did try removing the optics to see if that would help spread but the LED is recessed enough that it really made no difference aside from being dimmer. Those little cubes are great values.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Jack Gilvey said:


> Very nice tank! The coverage I get from my DBP Solar Flare spot is not like yours but I think it's just the auto-exposure. I have one on a 2 gallon Spec and it's barely covering - looks killer, though. I did try removing the optics to see if that would help spread but the LED is recessed enough that it really made no difference aside from being dimmer. Those little cubes are great values.


That's interesting. I've only owned the single light so I haven't had the same issues. But I surely agree with you on the value in these cubes. :thumbsup:


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Water change, new pics:


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

So clean, can't see a speck of BBA or GSA on those anubis leaves. Unlike mine..


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

synaethetic said:


> So clean, can't see a speck of BBA or GSA on those anubis leaves. Unlike mine..


Thanks! No algae so far :thumbsup:
But I can't find my scarlet badis. No sign, dead or alive. Puzzled about this one.


----------



## newportjon (Mar 22, 2011)

bitFUUL said:


> Thanks! No algae so far :thumbsup:
> But I can't find my scarlet badis. No sign, dead or alive. Puzzled about this one.


They're not jumpers, are they? I had 6 in a 29g open top without any issues. Did you check the floor around the tank? Also, did you poke around inside the tank?


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

newportjon said:


> They're not jumpers, are they? I had 6 in a 29g open top without any issues. Did you check the floor around the tank? Also, did you poke around inside the tank?


Nothing here. Can't find a corpse on the ground or in the tank. Shrimp ate it? 
Confused at this point. But as long as the parameters are good I'm gravy!


----------



## Braden8558 (May 27, 2013)

The tank looks nice! Good job.

A couple suggestions would be to add some crypts as they are pretty easy to grow, low maintenance, don't require a lot of light, look very good! Just all around a good plant. One aquascaping tip is to now put hardscaping materials in the middle of the tank. So you could off center the piece or get a couple of pieces and add to it. It seems like you like the tank how it is though so whatever you decide it should still look good!

Good luck with the tank 

Braden


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for the input, but I don't have ANY room in this tank for more plants. 
Nor is there any room in the middle of my tank for more hardscape, it's pretty packed!


----------



## Vepr (Jan 30, 2009)

Love the tank. I had 3 badis and 2 of them jumped on me.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Vepr said:


> Love the tank. I had 3 badis and 2 of them jumped on me.


Thanks. Yeah I really liked that lil guy, will probably have to nab a new one then. :tongue:


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

More random shots. Tank is doing great with just this single spotlight.


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

Looking great!


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Still chugging along here.... Plants are great, shrimp are great, it's one of my favorite tanks for sure!


----------



## AutumnSun (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi, I am looking into the SolarFlare  Has it continued to do well for you? 
Also, I LOVE your tank; so incredibly lush and beautiful!


----------



## MicroDude (Sep 25, 2013)

I have the Eheim liberty what are you using for filter media? Are you using the standard Eheim sponge only or sponge and carbon cartridges?


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

MicroDude said:


> I have the Eheim liberty what are you using for filter media? Are you using the standard Eheim sponge only or sponge and carbon cartridges?


Sorry for the VERY delayed response. I normally use the standard eheim filter sponges, the two plastic inserts.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Photo update of the tank?


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

AquaAurora said:


> Photo update of the tank?


This tank is sitting in my garage along with 11 others, drained and in storage. I've been much more active with aquaponics recently, though I'm hoping to get back into scaping again soon. I'll be sure to get this tank going again, it's a great size!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

bitFUUL said:


> This tank is sitting in my garage along with 11 others, drained and in storage. I've been much more active with aquaponics recently, though I'm hoping to get back into scaping again soon. I'll be sure to get this tank going again, it's a great size!


Any jouranls for your aquaponics? I did this for a bit (then switched to ripariums which is very similar), was fun got tasty lettuce, what do you mostly grow (fauna and flora) in your aquaponics?


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

AquaAurora said:


> Any jouranls for your aquaponics? I did this for a bit (then switched to ripariums which is very similar), was fun got tasty lettuce, what do you mostly grow (fauna and flora) in your aquaponics?


I've got a few posts in my other thread with my aquaponics: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=180996&page=4

Plus we built this large setup last summer:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=731786&highlight=

:wink:


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

crazy good lookin little tank here, great job


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

andrewss said:


> crazy good lookin little tank here, great job


Thanks! :smile2:


----------

